
Ask HN: What's your favorite ML dataset? - casegold
I am compiling a list of interesting free datasets for the ML community. What are your favorite datasets to work on?<p>If you&#x27;d like to get emailed the complete list please fill out this google form :)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;kHOzX35QRte3b7MS2
======
casegold
Will post link to all results here once compiled and cleaned up. Or fill out
the form and you'll get sent the results via email

